# And Feats which grant extra Skill Points?



## Green Knight (Nov 30, 2005)

Just wondering.


----------



## Patlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Open Minded


----------



## Green Knight (Nov 30, 2005)

That's pretty good, though I was hoping for something that granted a permanent Per Level increase (I.E. 1 Extra Skill Point per level or something like that).


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2005)

Nymph's kiss or something of that name in Book of Exalted Deeds


----------



## Green Knight (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks. Forgot about that one. Though are there any other Feats that give you extra Skill Points? That wasn't doesn't quite fit what I'm looking for.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2005)

Univeristy training or something like that from Feats, it has to be taken at first level but it  does give extra skill points each level.


----------



## Green Knight (Nov 30, 2005)

Which book can I find that Feat in?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2005)

The book is actually called Feats.  It was put out by AEG and it is compilation book of feats from a lot of different sources.


----------



## Shallown (Nov 30, 2005)

Theres one in compelete adventurer that grants like 5 skill points.

Later


----------

